# God bless America



## Zakehy (7 mo ago)

So after getting a Quote for a stainless steel flagpole at $300 plus that did not even include shipping, I found this old flagpole on the side of my house. I cut it down to 36” painted the end cap and purchased new black rings on amazon for 4.99. (Boat is white with black stipe, with black Bimini)







I also got the flag on amazon for 12.00 bucks. Then buffed the aluminum tube, all for about 17.00 bucks. ￼ hey it may look a little cheaper but I guarantee it represents the same thing!! God bless America!!!!￼

￼


----------



## degorrell1942 (9 mo ago)

carry on


----------

